# How many LJs are grandpas or grandmas?



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have seen several with some sort of grandpa indication in their name and many making projects for grand kids. How many of us are grandpas or grandmas?


----------



## merle (Nov 5, 2009)

38 grands 10 g8


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

you can count me in that group.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Five grandkids and one in the oven.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

I Have Two Boys


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm only 63 and I think I'm too youg to be grand…..)
Maybe soon as my daughter is still a uni student in her last year. I'm waiting for my big day.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Grandpa here.


----------



## Flyin636 (Jul 29, 2011)

Four grown boys here.Oldest of which had our first G-daughter a little over a year ago.She has a family member name….just not wifey or me.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

One grandson (2 yr), one grand daughter (1 yr) and another grand daughter on the way in October. I'm 51.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sam, I was only 39 ;-) I had an aunt who made it at 34!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

6 fer me (Pap), & Granny. 2 boys, 4 girls. Santa gotta git busy. can someone send me some good cookies so I can wake up them Elfs


----------



## techjoey (Aug 25, 2011)

Count me in this group as well….. One 2yr old grand daughter and a second grandaughter as of 5:43 this morning….. Just as the hurricane was getting wound up in this area….. Why do births always seem to occur during the worst weather?


----------



## Joeshop (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm in with 16 grandkids; 4 girls and 12 boys.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

1 1/2 grandsons… new one will be here in October… or at least we will be in NZ for the birth…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

A 6 yr. old boy and a5 yr. old girl. Same parents. All four on Okinawa. Dad, our son, due to be deployed to Afghanistan soon. 
We are going over to see them all before he leaves.
Hope to get a few planes.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have 2 grandsons and a grand daughter along with 2 step grand daughters and 2 step grand sons. All of them are as precious as the next.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have one Grandson 2 1/2 and one Granddaughter 6 mo. I love being a daddy and papa
Arlin


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

8 grand children and 2 great grand daughters


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

The wife and I have 7 grand children…...and some of the kids are still breeding!! Got another'n due to arrive in about eight weeks or so. If we knew how much fun and enjoyment we would be getting from the grand children, we'd just skip the kids and go straight for the grandbabies!~


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

one grandson last year
another just born too

found out about the last one
from a comment on facebook

nobody told me about him yet

son won't talk to me


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I think that I am in second place so far with 11 future LJs, seven darling granddaughters from newborn to 15 years old and four scamps from four years old to thirteen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention we have 5 grandkids, only one girl and a step grandson.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

4 sons and 3 grand daughters with a 4th in Nov. Grand children are our reward for not strangling our own. They have us raped around their little fingers!


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

there is a lot us old farts hear


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

6 grandkids, 4 girls and 2 boys!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

7 grandchildren - 5 living. lost one at 12 years old and 1 at birth. We love them all. 3 living boys and twin girls. Girls born at 2 lb. 9 oz and 30 weeks. Nnnnaaahhh they aren't spoiled. The youngest (one of the twins) just might be the woodworker.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

4 grandsons, one granddaughter.
They are the light of my life!
Ira


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Still trying to be a daddy here. Give me time. God willing and biology working maybe eventually…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Got 6….3 & 3


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Two sons with one grandson each, and three granddaughters .


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

only one grandson but he sure is cute


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

6 grand young'uns…..........3 boys….........3 girls….........


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

Is it counted if there are few DOUBTFUL children around the World?... if so, then I could be grand father since long time ago!!!!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

16 grandkids, 3 great grandkids


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

3 granddaughters and 3 grandsons


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Oops, I just got shoved into third place.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 1 granddaughter. I'm Pawpaw around here.


----------



## GMotichka (Oct 31, 2010)

One girl and one boy. Since they have received things I built for them, they now want to build things themselves.


----------



## harley04 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have 4 Grandkids, 2 boys 13 & 8, 2 girls 7& 4. Between baseball, football, t-ball, and gymnastics I occasionally get to do a little woodworking!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have 15 grandkids and 9 great grandkids and way too many birthday gift requests, and no I do not think
they are spoiled, well maybe just a little.


----------



## woodjunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandpa of a 4 year old princess! If I had known grandkids were so much fun I would have skipped the kids and went straight to the Grandpa thing!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Grandpaing is much beter than paing ! My daughter is luicky her daughter isn't like she was ;-)) but… My son's son is 10x worse than he was ;-))


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm a nube to this group. We have Irish twin granddaughters - one is 15 months, the other just over 3 months. I say "we" but my wife isn't a grandmother. I'm a grandfather and my son has kids. But my wife isn't a grandmother. Psssst . . . I think she's in denial.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm a grandpa for three kids, 17 y/o girl, she's beautiful, and grandpa or bampa, however you want to say it, to two boys age 7 and 2 y/o's. Oh God I love to have them come and love to see them leave. I love them all and wouldn't trade them for the world. I'm hopping my daughter will start dropping a few here pretty soon. She's engaged. The last thing I posted is what I got from them on fathers day. So the love me for more than taking them and buying them anything they want. I hope. Nice topic TS.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a lovely granddaughter and am hoping for many more grandkids in the future!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

1 granddaughter that has taken over our lives. Gotta luv um!!!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

If my daughter has her way, early next month I will be a grandfather… just sounds weird.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

Have you noticed ? there was no any grandmum L J who dared to say "I'm a grany for …"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Guilty as charged 11 times


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I have 2 grandaughters, and a grandson due in November.

Mikayla (3 1/2) loves my shop, but obviously I don't get much done with her there--except maybe enjoy life. Both of them are awfully cute. Mikayla loves to come to my store and "sell hinges", which means moving them from one box to another.


----------



## WilsonCreations (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 4, 2 older ones are boys in college, the girls are middle and high schools


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Well here's a place I belong to also. 2 grand daughters from daughter and 1 grandson and 1 grand daughter from #1 son. #2 and #3 sons nothing as yet.

MIKE


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

Do five grand nephews (one set of twins) and one grand niece count?
I fathered only one child; a daughter. She refers to me as "the sperm donor"... and worse.
Lost my first grandaugher at 5 months from SIDS back when I was married to my daughter's mother. I have a grandson about 8 or 9, a grandaughter about 6 and a step grandaughter that I think is 16.
My daughter "Divorced" me when I divorced her mother, 11 years ago, so I have never met any of therm or her husband… have only seen pictures of these beautiful kids.
One day, maybe…

Remember… never ask a question unless you really want the answer.
You asked… know you know.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I have three children (that I know of -lol) and 11 grandchildren. Family get togethers are fun with some logistical problems, but I would not change it for the world, being a grandpa is a serious business.


----------



## Trev_Batstone (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one grandson and one grandaughter.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got one grandaughter


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

3 beautiful grand daughters. 2 here in Florida (4+ and 1 + years old) and 1 in California, 2 in October. I am blessed.


----------



## horsefly (Oct 1, 2010)

five grandsons, 2 granddaughters.
expecting a couple more soon! Loads of fun, even tho slightly spoiled.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

I have two children and three granddaughters and all five including spouses love being in the shop building. I love spending time with the granddaughters in the shop. They are 4 1/2, 7, & 8 and are learning how to build and finish. It's Fun


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

: ^ ) is that their age or bench plane size?


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

Grandpa of 3 here


----------



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

2 Boys and 2 Girls …so far. Everyone a joy.
Mark


----------



## rldunlap (Jul 22, 2010)

Two children, 7 grand children, 1 great grand child and another on the way.


----------



## MikeGo (Jul 19, 2011)

4 grand boy`s and 1 girl


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

8 so far… 1 grandson and 7 granddaughters ( and 1 foster daughter , does that count? )


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

A set of twin girl grands. They're the sweetest things since snicker candy bars


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a granddad


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

3 grandkids. 
Oldest is 9 going on 15, second is 6 going on 4, and youngest is 2 &1/2 (My shadow, she calls me mommy, because I baby sit her a lot)
I never had kids, I married the lady with 2 kids. Went from Single to Grandpa (Quickly)
AND I LOVE IT !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Just as i suspected, a great many of the most active LJs are grandparents. I suppose the parents are too busy raising kids to be on LJs all the time;-))


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

3 boys one daughter in law and one grandson Reuben Jay oh and bronwen my wife. Alistair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Alistar, You had better start beating the brush for wives for those other boys if you are going to get a good bunch of grand kids ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*canadianchips* That was a good move!! Being a grandparent is what makes us tolerate our kids as teenagers!!


----------



## merle (Nov 5, 2009)

i have 38 grands 9 greatgrans with one on the way….no 1 he he lol


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Three grand daughters and they all have request for wood projects!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I have an 8 year old grandson from my 2nd born son, a 6 year old grand daughter and her 4 year old brother from my oldest son and wife. I am pleased to announce I have another grand daughter due to be here on Feb 11th from my 3rd born son and his wife. My grandchildren are my everything!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Barb, & I have 5 Grandchildren, & 3 Great Grandsons.*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Five grandBRATS and a stepgrandBrat. I'm also known as either "Old Fart", or Mean ol'grandpa. Stepgrandbrat's nickname is even "Brat-nee". Two 17 yr. olds (boys), a 12 year old know-it-all boy, a six year old girl , and a terrible two, yearold boy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats Allison. I think you are the first grandma to fess up ;-))


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Have 4 Grandsons, 17,15,3, and 1 1/2. All are wonderful kids. Two live in NWT. We love them all.
Jack*


----------



## Zepe (Dec 17, 2007)

I have three Great grand kids, oldest is 12.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

5 grand kids for me, unfortunately I only get to see 2 of them very often! I live too far from the rest to afford to see them very often.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*GOD CREATED CHILDREN (AND IN THE PROCESS GRANDCHILDREN)*

To those of us who have children in our lives, whether they are our own, grandchildren, nieces, nephews, or students… here is something to make you chuckle.

Whenever your children are out of control, you can take comfort from the thought that even God's omnipotence did not extend to His own children.

After creating heaven and earth, God created Adam and Eve.

And the first thing he said was ' DON'T !'

'Don 't what ? Adam replied.

'Don't eat the forbidden fruit.' God said.

'Forbidden fruit ? We have forbidden fruit ? Hey Eve..we have forbidden fruit ! '

' No Way! 
'Yes way ! '

'Do NOT eat the fruit ! ' said God.

'Why ? '

'Because I am your Father and I said so ! ' God replied, wondering why He hadn't stopped creation after making the elephants

A few minutes later, God saw His children having an apple break and He was ticked ! 'Didn't I tell you not to eat the fruit ? ' God asked.

'Uh huh,' Adam replied.

'Then why did you ? ' said the Father.

'I don't know,' said Eve. 'She started it! ' Adam said. 
Did not ! ' 'Did too ! ' 'DID NOT ! '

Having had it with the two of them, God's punishment was that Adam and Eve 
should have children of their own. Thus the pattern was set and it has never changed.

If you have persistently and lovingly tried to give children wisdom and they haven't taken it don't be hard on yourself.

If God had trouble raising children, what makes you think it would be a piece of cake for you ? 
THINGS TO THINK ABOUT !

1. You spend the first two years of their life teaching them to walk and talk. Then you spend the next sixteen telling them to sit down and shut up.

2. Grandchildren are God's reward for not killing your own children.

3. Mothers of teens now know why some animals eat their young.

4. Children seldom misquote you. In fact, they usually repeat word for word what you shouldn't have said

5. The main purpose of holding children's parties is to remind yourself that there are children more awful than your own

6. We childproofed our homes, but they are still getting in.

*ADVICE FOR THE DAY: 
Be nice to your kids. They will choose your nursing home one day*


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

If I had know that grand kids were this much fun, I would have started with them first. Six grand daughters, eight grand sons and one more due Dec. Unfortunately we just lost one grand daughter to cancer at 17, but I counted her anyway.

These are from five daughters and one son. We just had our third son get married, so this time I know I will finally get a grand son named after me. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rand,
That is awful, that new grandson won't appreciate the name S*** Head, better to have called him Sue. lol


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Well, I recently joined the club. My daughter had a girl just over a week ago.

So now I'm in the shop building a cradle, well, putzing, my wife thinks she will leave home before I get it built…


----------



## AGriff (Sep 21, 2011)

5 grandsons and one 5 year old granddaughter! Guess who gets their way with Pa - ALL OF TTHEM!


----------



## flippedcracker (Sep 7, 2011)

i just became a dad about a month ago if that counts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It will in about 25 yrs, hopefully ;-))


----------

